# Leslie Alexander sees Rockets progressing with youth



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> MIAMI — Though encouraged by the development of his young roster and even excited by its turnaround since the All-Star break, Rockets owner Leslie Alexander remains noncommittal about bringing back Rick Adelman to coach them.
> 
> Speaking briefly before Sunday's game at AmericanAirlines Arena, Alexander said he has held off on reaching a decision about signing Adelman and has not discussed it with Adelman, who is in the last season of his contract.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/7495241.html


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This team has done a complete 180 since the all star break. Too bad it was just a little too late. The season is going to run out before any real playoff push can be made. 

With that said, Adelman is the main reason why this team has overachieved these last couple years. Had this team been run by a cheaper run of the mill coach, the record would be a lot worse.

I hope he comes back, but in the end it really is all about the best opportunity to win it all. Especially at Adelman's age.


----------

